# Beaver Meat Wanted!!



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm looking for 8-10 beavers for personal consumption. Please contact me if you trap in the lower penn. and can accomadate me.
Please call me at 989-551-9031.

Thanks dale


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

Where are you located in the lower?
Chris


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

Bad Axe. Thumb area, but I will drive to get them.


----------



## SuperSnapper (Nov 6, 2007)

Man...I keep thinking these posts are about something else!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Better check the game laws; sale of wild game meat to others is verbotten unless you have a license...


----------



## Krackerracing (Apr 1, 2003)

you could "donate" it to him


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> Better check the game laws; sale of wild game meat to others is verbotten unless you have a license...


I did take it as he was looking for someone to give them to him.However you bring up a valid point.The laws for selling and buying furbeares is different than other game and to buy furs you need a fur buying licence that looks to be $10 and MAY BE what is required.However I was not able to find the part of the law that deals SPECIFICLY with buying JUST THE MEAT of furbearers and what is required.It is mentioned in several places but I did not find it.
Chris


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

SuperSnapper said:


> Man...I keep thinking these posts are about something else!


You mean kinda like your screen name? LOL! :yikes::lol::evilsmile


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

I think fur bearers are different than game animals when it comes to selling the meat. Muskrats and raccoons come to mind. It's just a speculation on my part though, don't take it as law.


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

Our sportsmans club is looking for beaver meat donations for our annual game dinner. We are having a hard time securing the meat from our usual sources. 

Thank you
Dale


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

If I were anyone wanting to sell him the beaver meat just DONATE the beavers and he can pay you for your TIME and your GAS. If you know what I mean.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

chopperloui said:


> Our sportsmans club is looking for beaver meat donations for our annual game dinner. We are having a hard time securing the meat from our usual sources.
> 
> Thank you
> Dale


Where you located and when is the dinner?

I had one but it is gone now, may get some more at Christmas. The place I'm trapping is near Farwell and I'll be there over the holiday weekend. I drive the center of the state on my return trip, through Beal City, Carson City etc.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I just read this and I didn't notice anyone say can I buy some beaver meat from you? There is nothing wrong with someone asking for beaver meat for consumption. If I would have known this earlier in the season I would have saved you a bunch of it. Hopefully someone on here will have some available for you. OT


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

SuperSnapper said:


> Man...I keep thinking these posts are about something else!


 
yee haaa..beaver meat!!! :yikes:sweet to eat..baby!! LOL:lol:


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

motcityman said:


> yee haaa..beaver meat!!! :yikes:sweet to eat..baby!! LOL:lol:





SuperSnapper said:


> Man...I keep thinking these posts are about something else!


 
The beaver comments are getting as old as the wolf, big foot, and cougar jokes!!! 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm located near Bad Axe, Michigan. Our dinner is on Jan. 12th. We would need the meat for processing and cooking by the 7th. We realize buying the meat may be an issue, but We might be able to compensate you for your time and trouble of preparing it for us to pickup. I would be willing to pickup all donations, but prefer multiple carcases to make my trip worth while. Also I would love to be able to create a list of sources for future use. And let me mention, if you get any after my deadline of the 7th., you could freeze them for me and I can preserve them for next season too. 
Thanks for giving me the opportunity to explain our position.
Good luck trapping and god bless.

Dale
Bad Axe


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

Fi it is legal to buy, We would be willing!

Dale
Bad Axe


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

If you have meat you'd like to provide Please call me at 989-551-9031.
Yes, I will pay you for your troubles or provide game dinner tickets for you and up to 3 friends for the dinner on the 12th of Jan. 
Food and drink included as well as gun raffles and other give aways.

Dale
Bad Axe


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Where you located and when is the dinner?
> 
> I had one but it is gone now, may get some more at Christmas. The place I'm trapping is near Farwell and I'll be there over the holiday weekend. I drive the center of the state on my return trip, through Beal City, Carson City etc.


 
Have you been successful in trapping any beaver. We are still looking for meat donations. We are willing to give a donation for your trouble and gas. I realize it is not permitted to buy the meat.

We would appreciate help from anyone with beaver meat.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sorry, unsuccessful. I tried pretty hard and came up with no beaver


----------

